# New Tactic or Lure for 2008



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2008)

With a long wait for the warmer spring temps, I am bored!! I want to go bassin, but the weather says - tough luck for me :x 

What new tactic or lure do you plan to master this season?

I have few:

1. I am gonna fish more jerk baits and pointers for Smallies - and I am gonna stick it out until I get them to hit. 

2. Drop shot, drop shot oh why can I not stay with this drop shot. Each year I tie a few, work them for about 30 minutes, them switch to something that works. This year, at least one full day each week of drop shotting until I get it.


HOW ABOUT YOU?


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2008)

Jig and pig, Jig and pig, Jig and pig.

I am going to master this technique if it kills me. I am determined to get the "feel" of the bite that everyone talks about.  


And some small swimbaits (mattlures, 3:16 frog). This just requires time and patience.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 30, 2008)

small swimbaits here as well. I also want to give spinerbaits a fair chance this spring. I have never had too much luck on them and as the old story goes I grab something else that I have confidence in. Pretty damn funny last year when I couldn't bring my self to throw the spinerbait and my 5yr. old (six now) son whooped me with a beetle spin. :lol:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 30, 2008)

Spinnerbaits and Topwaters. I have only caught 2 fish on a spinnerbait and non via topwater.

I spent all last summer working on cranksbaits and my baitcaster, the year before were jigs and shakey heads.

I never did drop shots only from the shore your line b/t the hook and sinker is long. Almost like throwing a carolina rig and I do not like throwing them.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 30, 2008)

I am pretty much with Jim on this one. I need to learn how to properly fish a Jig n Pig, and catch fish with it. I also want to use more swimbaits, small and big. Chances are I will probly give up on jig n pigs quickly since I am stuck on shore, so I will probly fish swimbaits more. Maybe I will have to steal some of Derek's super sexy and expensive swimbaits :twisted:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Maybe I will have to steal some of Derek's super sexy and expensive swimbaits :twisted:



Do not do that - get some that catch fish instead, LOL


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 30, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I am pretty much with Jim on this one. I need to learn how to properly fish a Jig n Pig, and catch fish with it. I also want to use more swimbaits, small and big. Chances are I will probly give up on jig n pigs quickly since I am stuck on shore



I fish from shore all the time and jigs has been my best weapon. The key is tight line and a fast hook set. Sometimes you will feel the tap tap tap, set the hook on tap tap with a sweeping hook set. Plus do not go for a pig use a 3' grub or a wooley tail.

Bets luck I have had is rocks/gravel and I just drag it along the bottom and when i encounter a minor snag I give a quick jerk of my rod and most fish if near will eat it only by reation.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 30, 2008)

Are you talking about using your normal weedless rubber legged bass jig with a grub trailer or just a jighead with a grub on it? I have done well with most other jigs, just not a rubber legged weedless bass jig regardless of the trailer.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 30, 2008)

Both, the rubber skrited ones need to fished a little slower so the skirt can work for you. Bass cannot stand the flowing of the skirt in front of them.

My go to jigs (skirted) stone jig (not skirted) spot remover (shakey head) Tru Tungsten weed wacker or ball buster


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 30, 2008)

I love spot removers, they are my favorite smallie jig. I can fish the same one all day long, without losing it. They are hard to beat with a jacks worm, yama fat baby craw, or berkley beast attached to it.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 30, 2008)

I got a lot of new things to try out, first off i gotta get those top water popers from pc in the water, Also im looking into some of the new hybrid soft/hard baits, i like strom so im thinkin of gettin one of theres to start with (plus there much cheaper). I picked up some tube-style swimbaits (no basstrix cuz there like 20$+ for 3) gotta give them a try. Got some stanley ribbit frogs ill throw them. As far as tactics I want to get better at topwater walk the dog baits, gotta get better with my jig and pig, i dont think ive ever caught anything wacky rigging, so i guess i should give that a try. Last and most important tactic catchin more fish!


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 30, 2008)

Worm and Bobber.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 30, 2008)

Ethan I thought you would be working on the hooksetting technique?


----------



## Nickk (Jan 30, 2008)

Frogs


----------



## redbug (Jan 30, 2008)

BensalemAngler said:


> jkbirocz said:
> 
> 
> > I fish from shore all the time and jigs has been my best weapon. The key is tight line and a fast hook set. Sometimes you will feel the tap tap tap, set the hook on tap tap with a sweeping hook set. Plus do not go for a pig use a 3' grub or a wooley tail.
> ...


I use a jig ad pig about 80% of the time and catch most of my bigger fish on them. I find that the bass will hold the jig for a long period of time, I have had them swim up to the boat without setting the hook.
I swim the jigs over grass using a paca craw trailer and flip to rocks and wood when the water temp is below 60 I will use zoom big salty chunks as a trailer. I also trim the skirt to the back of the hook 
My plans on what to learn this season would be swim baits They seem to be the hot new trend in bass fishing. the prices are steep but if they work that is fine with me

Jake talk to Derek about the fish holding my jigs I showed him every bite before i set the hook :lol: 

Wayne


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes I need to review hook setting, I also am looking in to the "Flying Perch". Its a system devised to clear other anglers from your spot.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 30, 2008)

Pitching those kreatures, throwing those swim baits and drop shotting.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 30, 2008)

Jig & Pig


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 30, 2008)

I need to figure out how to stop catching so many big fish all the time. 

My doctor says if I keep it up I'm going to need reconstructive surgery on my lippin thumb 
 :^o


----------



## redbug (Jan 30, 2008)

Bryan_VA said:


> I need to figure out how to stop catching so many big fish all the time.
> 
> My doctor says if I keep it up I'm going to need reconstructive surgery on my lippin thumb
> :^o


I can help you with this problem I suffered from the same issue for years until I read....








Wayne


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2008)

Great thread! =D>


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 30, 2008)

Because I have so many lures that I haven't even used, I plan on catching a fish on every one of them before I buy any new ones. I know that won't happen, but I'm gonna try. 

As for specifics, I want to get better with the jig like everyone else. I am determined to catch at least a few lunkers on my Mattlures Gill and then catch more fish on my flyrod.


----------



## little anth (Jan 30, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Pitching those kreatures, throwing those swim baits and drop shotting.




now youre talkin i love kreatures and drop shot ill give ya some hints if you help me with a slider lol :wink:i want to fish topwaters. ive never caught a fish on topwater so ill give it a shot. also crankbaits


----------



## bcritch (Jan 30, 2008)

Spinner Baits - I got a taste of them late last year and I had some luck. I want to use them early and often. I want to experiment with the different blades.

Frogs & Lizards - I rarely used a frog or Lizard in the past but I will use them early in the spring


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 30, 2008)

This year I will experiment with much bigger baits. By this I mean size. plastics, crankbaits, live bait, etc. I want to eliminate the small fish and concentrate more on the pigs. The bigger the bait, the bigger the fish.


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 30, 2008)

i want to work on my power fishing.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 31, 2008)

Mr. Fish you are going to have to start using whole cobs of corn to find the real pig carp :lol:


----------



## shizzy (Jan 31, 2008)

Tactics:

I want to expand the focus of my fishing a bit. This will be more of a multi species year for me. I also plan to fish lake Nockamixon much more than I did last year.

Lures:

Jigs, swim baits and dropshotting more than in the past. I need to be more patient before switching to a crank or T-rigged worm.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 31, 2008)

Going to work on finesse/liter presentations than conventional this year. I would also like to try some more hair jigging in the river.


----------

